# Will my kitten be long or short haired?



## ktb (Nov 12, 2021)

This is my kitten, I adopted him but don't know his breed. He is 9 weeks old, can anyone help identify the length of his hair? Obviously, I am asking about the kitten, not my other fully grown, short-haired cat. Thank you.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

From the looks of that kitten, the cat won't be long haired for sure. but also will not necessarily be a sleek short haired cat. The kitten might turn out like my cat, who has silky fur that is definitely not long, but is not super short either. I like that kind of fur, because it requires no human grooming and is soft and lovely to feel. It's long enough for him to have a nice big fluffy neck ruff and a fluffy tail. But as for your kitten, this is only a guess....you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most longhair kittens have a longer coat than your sweet little tabby boy. Often it depends on color, with blue (grey) kittens having a denser, plushier coat than other colors such as tabbies, whose coat usually is a silkier flat coat when older. I agree with "Mosi" that she may have a _medium longhair_ coat when she matures


----------

